# Is it really awesome?



## kevros (Jul 31, 2019)

I would love to hear from a mature person's perspective regarding the overuse (or not) of the adjective 'awesome'. I am aware of the word's informal usage, but I think it has gone a little too far. The relatively recent trend of everybody claiming that every object, mundane 'thing' and pastime to be 'awesome' is cheapening its descriptive value.

The Grand Canyon is an awesome sight. Witnessing and being a part of the birth of your first child, is an awesome experience. I have no doubt the Hanging Gardens of Babylon were also a magnificent and awesome sight. Pizza, Coffee, clothes and nights out are not awesome.

What do you think?


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2019)

kevros said:


> I would love to hear from a mature person's perspective regarding the overuse (or not) of the adjective 'awesome'. I am aware of the word's informal usage, but I think it has gone a little too far. The relatively recent trend of everybody claiming that every object, mundane 'thing' and pastime to be 'awesome' is cheapening its descriptive value.
> 
> The Grand Canyon is an awesome sight. Witnessing and being a part of the birth of your first child, is an awesome experience. I have no doubt the Hanging Gardens of Babylon were also a magnificent and awesome sight. Pizza, Coffee, clothes and nights out are not awesome.
> 
> What do you think?



The informal definition of the word awesome includes "excellent", "extremely good" & "terrific". So if the word is being used in the informal sense, which I believe it is when used to describe food, clothes or other basic things, I think it's within the definition to do so. I am guilty of using the word awesome in the informal sense, so my opinion might be biased. But I do understand what you're saying.

I know you asked for a mature person's perspective but I decided to throw in my two cents anyway.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2019)

I think the word ''awesome'' in every day conversation , has been used in the USA for a very long time. It's only relatively recently that the youth here in the UK have used it in everyday speech...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 31, 2019)

If you watch or listen to the Eurovision song contest, everything is "amazing" to the extent that it has become a joke with the commentators.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 31, 2019)

Language is always evolving.   I used to fight the good fight over such abominations as "irregardless" and "could care less," but I guess I finally got tired.   They beat me down.


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Language is always evolving.   I used to fight the good fight over such abominations as "irregardless" and "could care less," but I guess I finally got tired.   They beat me down.



Irregardless drives me nuts! I love it when someone on Judge Judy says "irregardless" and she gets all over them for it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2019)

JimW said:


> Irregardless drives me nuts! I love it when someone on Judge Judy says "irregardless" and she gets all over them for it.


I might give up on many things, but never "irregardless" and "could care less" !!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2019)

JimW said:


> Irregardless drives me nuts! I love it when someone on Judge Judy says "irregardless" and she gets all over them for it.


Judy also goes crazy when someone says "I borrowed him some money". In fact, I have never heard that in my entire life, before Judge Judy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 31, 2019)

Add "I could  care less" to the list.  People!!!!  It's "I COULDN'T care less"!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 31, 2019)

JimW said:


> Irregardless drives me nuts! I love it when someone on Judge Judy says "irregardless" and she gets all over them for it.


I had to accept defeat on irregardless when they put it in the damn dictionary.   Sigh.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I had to accept defeat on irregardless when they put it in the damn dictionary.   Sigh.


Oh, my stars! It will always give me a nervous tic when I hear it!  

*Definition of irregardless*


        nonstandard
*Is irregardless a word?: Usage Guide*
_Irregardless_ was popularized in dialectal American speech in the early 20th century. Its increasingly widespread spoken use called it to the attention of usage commentators as early as 1927. The most frequently repeated remark about it is that "there is no such word." There is such a word, however. It is still used primarily in speech, although it can be found from time to time in edited prose. Its reputation has not risen over the years, and it is still a long way from general acceptance. Use _regardless_ instead.

*First Known Use of irregardless*
1795, in the meaning defined above

*History and Etymology for irregardless*
probably blend of _irrespective_ and _regardless_
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/irregardless


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 31, 2019)

Maybe what is awesome to me isn't to someone else. I look at a single perfect rose bud and do consider it awesome. Some people just think it is just another flower about to open.

My brother in law ends most every sentence with the words "and that." Drives me crazy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2019)

Seems there are words that irritate us all to some extent; glad I'm not the only one who gets fed up with certain word usages!  But then if we all were silent what would we have to complain about?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

As for AWESOME, I think it's a great word  ... makes me smile when someone says it.   ..   Ok...  so I'm weird. 

and ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...    lol


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 1, 2019)

I think awesome is the trendy word of the moment. 

It is difficult to explain real awe.
It is hard to tell someone how proud, happy, excited you are about something or for them or "tickled pink" about finally reaching a goal. 

The younger generations have become unwordy. 140 character tweets, quick snapchat post, just a few words in a message app. New normal.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2019)

"Awesome" will one day go the way of groovy, wicked, boss, sick, and other slang terms used to indicate excellence.  These words tend to move into and out of fashion as new generations attempt to distinguish themselves and create "in" language. 
I always smile when watching an English movie or TV show and the word "brilliant" is used to mean wonderful.  The US common usage of that word tends to be limited to bright in color or intelligence.

Since younger generations have already well exceeded ours in rates of college attendance and degrees, I have little fear that they will become less adept with the use of language.


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2019)

It's amusing to me how people start using a word, other people run away with it & it becomes common for everything - whether it's really awesome or not.
I chuckle whenever someone starts a sentence - answers a question with "So."
Or, a black person saying, "I axed him what I should do," or "We conversated about it," or "See what I'm sayin'?"
Or, someone from the South saying, "We're fixin' to do some traveling."
The term, "Cool" for something nice is also funny.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

win231 said:


> "We're fixin' to do some traveling."


People are always fixin' to do somethun down here ..


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2019)

I JUST LOVE ACCENTS!  Any kind - Southern or foreign.  It's really boring when everybody talks the same.

My mom had a sister from England.  She stayed with us for a couple of weeks when we were kids.  My sister & I never had so much fun with any of her other relatives.  She would use different words & phrases.  Instead of the word, "also," she'd say "as well."  We'd always answer, "As well as what?" & she'd LOL.  A car's trunk was a "Bonnet."  She was also surprised when we put clothes in the dryer; she'd say, "Why not hang them outside where the sun will refresh them?"


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

Honestly I don't remember ever using the word awesome.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

This thread reminded me of the time years ago when my husbands older brother stayed with us for a week Whenever he was talking he always said "But I digress" . By the time he went home I was just about ready to scream. I can't stand that phrase.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 1, 2019)

what really bugs me is when a person is trying to explain something they end it with(and at the end of the day)


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 1, 2019)

awesome thread


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 1, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> This thread reminded me of the time years ago when my husbands older brother stayed with us for a week Whenever he was talking he always said "But I digress" . By the time he went home I was just about ready to scream. I can't stand that phrase.


but i digress 
im gonna use that one on  here sassy


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 1, 2019)

can i help you?
yes 2 loaves of bread.
awesome. anything else?
yes 3 fruit scones.
awesome.


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2019)

I just remembered something from one of my favorite shows - "Mannix."
One episode involved an insane guy who kept threatening to kill Mannix for some previous wartime grudge when they were both in the army.
He ended most of his sentences with "K?"  Meaning "Okay?"  But he wouldn't say, "Okay;" he just said, "K?" on Mannix' answering machine.
Finally Mannix figured out who he was & he told the police:  "He drove us crazy, the way he'd end every sentence with "K?"


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 1, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Honestly I don't remember ever using the word awesome.



Me, either.  I hate the way is is used to describe everything.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> but i digress
> im gonna use that one on  here sassy



That would be awesome !


----------



## Uptosnuff (Aug 1, 2019)

I have a co-worker, early 40's that constantly uses that word.  Every time I do my job, which is supporting my division, he tells me I am awsome.  When he greets people he tells them to have an awesome day.   He also tells me to keep being awesome.  I'm really getting tired of it.  If he wants to compliment me, great, but using it to such an extreme takes all the meaning out of it.

I want to use a good comeback, but can't think of anything.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2019)

I've used the word awesome too in the casual sense. The sunset this morning was awesome, our vacation in Hawaii was awesome, etc.  Not a problem for me to use it or hear it.  Now, irregardless or could care less....that's another thing.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> I have a co-worker, early 40's that constantly uses that word.  Every time I do my job, which is supporting my division, he tells me I am awsome.  When he greets people he tells them to have an awesome day.   He also tells me to keep being awesome.  I'm really getting tired of it.  If he wants to compliment me, great, but using it to such an extreme takes all the meaning out of it.
> 
> I want to use a good comeback, but can't think of anything.


Tell him, "no I'm not awesome. "I'm *spectacular*!


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> I have a co-worker, early 40's that constantly uses that word.  Every time I do my job, which is supporting my division, he tells me I am awsome.  When he greets people he tells them to have an awesome day.   He also tells me to keep being awesome.  I'm really getting tired of it.  If he wants to compliment me, great, but using it to such an extreme takes all the meaning out of it.
> 
> I want to use a good comeback, but can't think of anything.


I'd ask, "Is there anyone you've met who you don't find awesome?"


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 1, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> az jim . no need to be rude sir. i know youve suffered but dont take it out on me.
> then you will say " oh i didnt mean you"  how snarky. how childish.



I guess Jim's got the same right to his opinion (and to state it) as any of the rest of us!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Aug 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Tell him, "no I'm not awesome. "I'm *spectacular*!


I'll do it and see what he says.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> I'll do it and see what he says.


Good for you!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 2, 2019)

JimW said:


> Irregardless drives me nuts! I love it when someone on Judge Judy says "irregardless" and she gets all over them for it.




OMG...in addition to "irregardless" and "could care less" one that makes me scream out loud is "a list of pacific items".  WHAT?!

It's also interesting how a lot of people on Judge Judy say "She borrowed me some money".  Sheesh. 

I wonder how such people find their way out of bed in the morning. What's scarey is they graduated from high school, sometimes college.


----------



## toffee (Aug 2, 2019)

it is used on and off in the UK. but its so American slang .. wonder what was used before that came along --
we in the uk . usually say wow or how lovely ..


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 2, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I guess Jim's got the same right to his opinion (and to state it) as any of the rest of us!




Hmm.  Well, reading a thread then commenting that it's boring doesn't make much sense. I also recall a moderator reminder about posting trollish one-word snide comments that add nothing to the discussion.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 2, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Hmm.  Well, reading a thread then commenting that it's boring doesn't make much sense. I also recall a moderator reminder about posting trollish one-word snide comments that add nothing to the discussion.


Good to see that some people encourage maturity on here. Not that Im perfect on that score either.


----------



## fishmounter (Nov 29, 2019)

I know I do use the word awesome way too much, but I did just get an awesome fishing rod!  The word "terrific" is what my dad would have used years ago, and that man in that famous house uses it too, so I won't.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2019)

The best accent in America is from Georgia. The worst if Jersey. Then there is choice of words winner goes to California.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 3, 2019)

*Is it really awesome?*

yes

Yes it is


totally


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

kevros said:


> I would love to hear from a mature person's perspective regarding the overuse (or not) of the adjective 'awesome'.


A mature persons perspective?
Well that rules me out  
But I think the Grand Canyon is awesome!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> People are always fixin' to do somethun down here ..


Hahaha Bonnie!


----------



## toffee (Dec 4, 2019)

why bother its a American saying anyway --we say --AMAZING AND WOW' let the Americans have their expressions who cares like the man said ...


----------

